# Rate my setup



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll be taken my lyft mentor ride on Tuesday, I was needing to get some honest opinions from other drivers of what they think of my setup.

*Information*
Car Mount - *Able® Universal In Car Windshield Mount*
Price: $5.99

DVR Dash Cam - *2.5-inch HD Car LED IR Vehicle DVR Road Dash Video Camera Recorder Traffic Dashboard Camcorder - LCD 270 degrees whirl *
Price: $15.88

Both items can be purchased on Amazon.

*Pictures*


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

My only immediate reaction is that you have an awful "busy" middle of the windshield. 

Also, I have no idea which state you are in, but if your dash cam does any recording inside the car, be sure that if you need to disclose that to passengers, that you do so.

Good luck!


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> My only immediate reaction is that you have an awful "busy" middle of the windshield.
> 
> Also, I have no idea which state you are in, but if your dash cam does any recording inside the car, be sure that if you need to disclose that to passengers, that you do so.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Robert what state are you in? Most say it is illegal to have things affixed to your windshield in your line of sight.

Next your car is in prettty bad shape my man, If you make it through I will be surprised. Nice dent for every passenger to see and pretty heave staining of the interior. How many miles on your car?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I had that dashcam, it is painfully obvious and unprofessional looking. Spend the extra money and get one that is discreet, like the $80 A118.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

$16 for a dash cam?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Does Lyft really have zero criteria as to what cars they accept? This is insane.

I'm not mocking the OP him / herself, but I don't see this as a fit car to pick up passengers in. If Lyft / Uber are accepting cars such as this in certain markets, they'll keep lowering the rates as they (rightfully) see little overhead for these drivers and they know the drivers exist in infinite amounts, esp with older model cars.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I had that dashcam, it is painfully obvious and unprofessional looking. Spend the extra money and get one that is discreet, like the $80 A118.


Thanks for that information will look into it.



Uber Driver 007 said:


> Does Lyft really have zero criteria as to what cars they accept? This is insane.
> 
> I'm not mocking the OP him / herself, but I don't see this as a fit car to pick up passengers in. If Lyft / Uber are accepting cars such as this in certain markets, they'll keep lowering the rates as they (rightfully) see little overhead for these drivers and they know the drivers exist in infinite amounts, esp with older model cars.


UberX denied me for UberX over the phone without seening any picture of the car, yet still said I passed the background check an then sent me a link to take there driver training test. Also invited me to come visited them at there Fort Worth orientation they were having on Saturday, August 2nd, 2014. I've been in Lyft system since they had started in the Dallas area but required you to go to an office orientation at the time of me applying that when they had changed it up to were you had to drive with a mentor.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> $16 for a dash cam?


It works, but it has a poor field of view.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber does not even look at the car, no inspection required, no face to face with anyone in many markets. Everything is done online, and the phone is shipped. You'd say "they require pictures", I say how do we know these are not stock pictures being sent in. I've seen tweets by riders to Uber_CHI complaining that the car had holes in the floor, drivers who had no idea where they are or where they were going.

At least with Lyft there is the mentor to give all of this a once over. I like that!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Does Lyft really have zero criteria as to what cars they accept? This is insane.
> 
> I'm not mocking the OP him / herself, but I don't see this as a fit car to pick up passengers in. If Lyft / Uber are accepting cars such as this in certain markets, they'll keep lowering the rates as they (rightfully) see little overhead for these drivers and they know the drivers exist in infinite amounts, esp with older model cars.


When I went through Lyft orientation (prior to launch in my town), there were 3 of us who had cars inspected. My 2014 Mazda, a Pontiac G6, and a 2000 Saturn with a hole in the exhaust. The Saturn driver was approved.


----------

